# Coleman stove worth it?



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

I currently have a grill at home, 2 bottles of propane. I also was thinking about a simple coleman stove, one or two burners. Just in case kind of prep. Thoughts, pros , cons?


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Cooked many a pot of chili on one. They work great. Two or three burner much better than one. Get the one that takes the small propane tanks and also a hose to make it it feed off a 20 lb. Tank. You also need the aluminum griddle that fits on it. Its a very good heat diffuser to crank one burner and keep things at a simmer..regulate the heat ect. A right sized sheet of aluminum plate will work too. Cast iron dont work right. Keeps us posted.


----------



## Steve40th (Aug 17, 2016)

Going to Field n Stream tomorrow to see what they have. Maybe Gander Mtn is still floating


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Wally World should have everything you need except the adapter hose to make it feed off a bigger propane tank. Propane place or a well heeled feed store has those. Those little tanks run out pretty quck and from what I heard there aint no safe way to refill em...even though some folks claim you can. I am skerred of propane.


----------



## paraquack (Mar 1, 2013)

According to Coleman, their fuel is good for about 7 years if: Since they no longer put the seal on the pour spout he recommended opening the cap a tad and squeeze the can gently until some fuel came out and then tighten the snot out of the cap. The idea is to get rid of any air and therefore the oxygen from the can. 
But since Coleman fuel (white gas as I knew growing up) won't be around when the SHTF, I purchased Dual Fuel stove and lanterns.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

Just check your local craigslist. I got one last month that was built in 1966. Had it running in 15min.
I do havr both white gas and propane coleman dual burner.
I have burned 12yr old coleman fuel from a open container, heated food just fine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

I used a can of Coleman fuel last year, worked fine in both lanterns and stoves. was IIRC 20 years old!

If you plan it for family cooking get a dual fuel two burner.

I have both single and double burner models, also have a propane single.

My kitchen stove is propane, so I am all set for a long time with all the 100 pounder's I have.

Even at that I keep the options open and routinely test them.

Last fall I removed the grates from my stove top and put the double burner on it, 

heated tea water for a burner test, worked fine.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Steve40th said:


> I currently have a grill at home, 2 bottles of propane. I also was thinking about a simple coleman stove, one or two burners. Just in case kind of prep. Thoughts, pros , cons?


As stated, a fine item but for prepping, I'd choose a rocket stove any day.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> As stated, a fine item but for prepping, I'd choose a rocker stove any day.


Rocket is not too good for in house usage, winters here are cold and that Coleman stove gives off Btu's.

I assume you meant rocket.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

SOCOM42 said:


> Rocket is not too good for in house usage, winters here are cold and that Coleman stove gives off Btu's.
> 
> I assume you meant rocket.


Yep, fixed the spelling a bit ago. But once again, during an event I could think of better choices for heat than a Coleman stove. Each to his own, but as I stated it is a fine item to have.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

******* said:


> Yep, fixed the spelling a bit ago. But once again, during an event I could think of better choices for heat than a Coleman stove. Each to his own, but as I stated it is a fine item to have.


You misunderstood,

What I meant was while cooking, a secondary benefit of the Coleman is the heat generated, helping to keep things warm inside.

Did not mean as a primary heat source.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

Go to a garage sale or thrift store and find an old green coleman grill they came with a red bottle and used liquid gas. The seals on the gas bottle will be bad you can try and get new seals and use the stove as a duel fuel. Get your self an adapter at a big box outdoor store Bass Pro type of place . Hook to your bottle for a grill and cook away . The stove might cost you 5$ adapter was less than $20 the Hose was the expensive piece

Stansport Propane Converter | Bass Pro Shops

























The stove set up to use.









The original red bottle that will need new seals to use for coleman fuel . These old stoves are good but the seals on the pump rotted. White Gas/ coleman fuel is expensive better cooking with propane.


----------



## RJAMES (Dec 23, 2016)

For backpacking / heating water I just use a pop can stove now . Lots of video on utube on how to make one then just use some rubbing alcohol . Jet boils are good but cost a lot. The Coleman above works well in the RV -camper for cooking outside on a table , as a backup at home when power is out or in the jeep for long road trips.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

https://www.amazon.com/Portable-But...28&sr=8-6&keywords=portable+butane+camp+stove

This is a really compact little stove that runs on butane cartridges (we get ours at the Korean/Oriental market 3 or 4 for t he same price at bass pro). Have used them for going on 40 years now and they are really comact and efficient.


----------



## Brettny (Apr 26, 2017)

My 1966 stove still looks to have original seals on the fuel tank. White gas has came down a bit now that u can get crown brand for right around $9gal at walmart. Propane is handly but dosnt work well in low temperature.


----------



## azrancher (Dec 14, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> Wally World should have everything you need except the adapter hose to make it feed off a bigger propane tank. Propane place or a well heeled feed store has those. Those little tanks run out pretty quck and from what I heard there aint no safe way to refill em...even though some folks claim you can. I am skerred of propane.


You can re-fill the small tanks all day long, not illegal unless you plan to transport them (or re-sell them). My Wally World has all the adapters that you might ever need, you must live in the suburbs.

*Rancher*


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

the 2 burner white gas Colemans are a dime a dozen on the garage sale market around here - I don't even buy em' anymore unless they are perfect and just ridiculously priced for a couple of bucks .... been looking a good 3 burner at the right price for years - found one of chrome suitcase models once - the guy knew what he had ....

you can run the Colemans on regular gas with a small mix of carburetor cleaner - it's the generator tubes that clog - the filter material can be partially cleaned with a good soak and an air blast ... spare parts are a must - go thru the Old Coleman Parts website videos on repair & maintenance and put together a parts & tools kit ....

Welcome to the OldColemanParts.com Tech Section


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

paraquack said:


> According to Coleman, their fuel is good for about 7 years if: Since they no longer put the seal on the pour spout he recommended opening the cap a tad and squeeze the can gently until some fuel came out and then tighten the snot out of the cap. The idea is to get rid of any air and therefore the oxygen from the can.
> But since Coleman fuel (white gas as I knew growing up) won't be around when the SHTF, I purchased Dual Fuel stove and lanterns.


not sure where you get 7 years - I contacted Coleman engineering in Wichita years ago - they didn't have an expiration on the fuel ...

what I've been looking for is the honeyhole the Amish get their lantern gas - they buy highly refined naptha from a local wholesaler that serves their cult's needs - been searching the Napanee area on & off for years - it's a closed society and hard to get any answers - pretty sure it's a local Mennonite biz guy ....


----------



## Camel923 (Aug 13, 2014)

I have one from the 70's that works just fine.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

On the single burner and the 220 series lanterns not the dual fuel, the generator tubes(small ones) can be cleaned out.

Remove the tip, push out the spring and use a .17 cal bore brush to remove the buildup.

Use a fine wire brush on the clean out stem, be careful not to damage the needle.

I drive the bore brush with a Dewalt hand drill. There is a powdery gray residue that comes out. 

Compressed air comes in handy.

I have used dual fuel 295 lanterns for decades with Coleman fuel, have not needed to touch the generators.

Some of them I have frosted the upper third of the glass.

Some may not know, you have to open the valve all the way, then back it off to suite.

that action opens the lower clean out stem at the bottom of the tank.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Illini Warrior said:


> the 2 burner white gas Colemans are a dime a dozen on the garage sale market around here - i don't even buy em' anymore unless they are perfect and just ridiculously priced for a couple of bucks .... been looking a good 3 burner at the right price for years - found one of chrome suitcase models once - the guy knew what he had ....
> 
> you can run the Colemans on regular gas with a small mix of carburetor cleaner - it's the generator tubes that clog - the filter material can be partially cleaned with a good soak and an air blast ... spare parts are a must - go thru the Old Coleman Parts website videos on repair & maintenance and put together a parts & tools kit ....
> 
> Welcome to the OldColemanParts.com Tech Section


I have bought a ton of spares from them. even Identified a part they were selling as unknown.

Have gotten their patches with shipments of parts.

They were selling stained stove generators, bought 6 and cleaned them right up.

They are fun things to work on and you can appreciate the results.

Each one of mine has a hang tag, stating overhaul date, what done and test results,

best not to leave pressurized, leaving the fuel in it is OK.

I picked up a few years back a brand new red single burner lantern in original box for 5 bucks at a yard sale.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I keep a 2 burner propane Coleman around for emergencies along with about 20 of the small propane bottles and an adapter that will get me to the 20 pounders. I fire it up every now and again just to make sure it's still viable. Works every time.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I think these Coleman stoves are valuable I have two of the white gas models with about 5 gallons of fuel. And I have two propane models about two dozen of the 1 pound tanks and 4 20 pound tanks. Plus the 100 pound tank outside. I consider them to be one of my most valuable preps 


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## Chiefster23 (Feb 5, 2016)

Question? I have a coleman 2 burner stove that uses propane. The problem is that I can't throttle the flame down very well. Just barely cracking the throttle valve yields a lot of flame....... too much! Opening the valve pushes too much pressure and sometimes blows the flame out at the burner. Seems like the included pressure regulator is not adjusted correctly. This regulator seems sealed and non-adjustable. Any suggestions?


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Chiefster23 said:


> Question? I have a coleman 2 burner stove that uses propane. The problem is that I can't throttle the flame down very well. Just barely cracking the throttle valve yields a lot of flame....... too much! Opening the valve pushes too much pressure and sometimes blows the flame out at the burner. Seems like the included pressure regulator is not adjusted correctly. This regulator seems sealed and non-adjustable. Any suggestions?


I don't think it is the regulator, that does not control the burn,

it is supposed to give a constant pressure over the life of the tank's content. the needle controls the flow, burn rate.

Sounds more like the needle valve is the problem, worn or made bad.

Example, My kitchen stove, two 100 pound tanks with a single regulator, feeds four stove top burners,

each has a dedicated flow control valve (needle related), have 100% control ability of each individual burner.

I have a Coleman one pound lantern, even it has a adjustable valve for flame control,

Another example,

my TIG and MIG welders have two stage regulators that feed a flow control valve with visual column gages

for controlling the volume of gasses.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I keep a 2 burner propane Coleman around for emergencies along with about 20 of the small propane bottles and an adapter that will get me to the 20 pounders. I fire it up every now and again just to make sure it's still viable. Works every time.


I agree, best things to have around, regardless of which models or fuel types.

Have in one shelter, a stack of one pounder's that is three feet high and four feet long laying on their sides,

mostly for Burnzomatic torches and several other torches and one lantern.

There are 10, 100 pounder's total and 10, 20 pounder's also as backup.

I have the adapter's to refill the one pounder's, the fail rate on the vent valve is about 60% though.

If I was younger, I would make a hand ump out of a two inch d. air cylinder to fill them under pressure.

The torches serve two purposes, lighting the wood stove and thawing master locks out.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

maine_rm said:


> I think these Coleman stoves are valuable I have two of the white gas models with about 5 gallons of fuel. And I have two propane models about two dozen of the 1 pound tanks and 4 20 pound tanks. Plus the 100 pound tank outside. I consider them to be one of my most valuable preps
> 
> If your not handsome , best be handy!


You are absolutely correct, you are in a good position, would get a spare generator and pump leathers.

Make sure you open the valves all the way each time they are used to keep the in tank pickup needle functional


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

SOCOM42 said:


> I agree, best things to have around, regardless of which models or fuel types.
> 
> Have in one shelter, a stack of one pounder's that is three feet high and four feet long laying on their sides,
> 
> ...


I lost no power or had any need of most my stores but the one thing coming out of my Harvey storm assessment is to increase my propane storage. I have a fair supply but it seems light to me in thinking out a long term event.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I lost no power or had any need of most my stores but the one thing coming out of my Harvey storm assessment is to increase my propane storage. I have a fair supply but it seems light to me in thinking out a long term event.


Real good idea, never know how long you may have to go without.

Fuel is one thing I have been real anal about, where I am the winters get real cold.

I keep plenty on hand of the different ones I need, final fallback is the wood stove with 5 cord of C&S wood.


----------



## MaterielGeneral (Jan 27, 2015)

Defiantly worth it. A stove top oven as well. I sold all of my gas and now have propane only. Propane does not go bad. I bought the adapter so I could fill the 1lb cylinders from the 20lb cylinders plus the hose as well. I got the tree so I can run a hose to the stove and put a lantern on top of the tree. I bought most of my stuff at an auction or off of Craigslist. Retail is to expensive. I bought a bunch of old valve 20lb cylinders and exchanged them one by one at Walmart and other stores. To get the valve updated it cost close to $20.00 dollars and exchanging them it is around $14.00 plus you get a full tank of propane.

I am eventually going to buy the parts so I can put a T into the propane line coming from the tank to the house to refill the 20lb tanks incase of a long term emergency. I am working on getting a propane/gas generator which will be run on propane only and sell my gas generator.


----------



## Illini Warrior (Jan 24, 2015)

SOCOM42 said:


> I agree, best things to have around, regardless of which models or fuel types.
> 
> Have in one shelter, a stack of one pounder's that is three feet high and four feet long laying on their sides,
> 
> ...


for storing those 1lb propane bottles - pain the arse - the one liter Pepsi plastic trays fit the newer fat & squat shaped bottles perfectly - 8 bottles per pack - fit a corrugated protective top cover and stretch wrap the whole thing - nice tight package that stacks like a charm ....


----------



## Moonshinedave (Mar 28, 2013)

I have a two burner, that I've had for many years, honestly, I don't use it much anymore, but when I do, it works perfectly.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Chiefster23 said:


> Question? I have a coleman 2 burner stove that uses propane. The problem is that I can't throttle the flame down very well. Just barely cracking the throttle valve yields a lot of flame....... too much! Opening the valve pushes too much pressure and sometimes blows the flame out at the burner. Seems like the included pressure regulator is not adjusted correctly. This regulator seems sealed and non-adjustable. Any suggestions?


Had the same problem with mine. Thats where the aluminum camp griddle or home made diffuser plate comes in handy. Due to the heat dispersal properties of aluminum or copper..(Aluminum is much cheaper) and no other metal is up to the task..you can keep one of the burners cranked up to where it wont go out and slide your pot of goodies around on the plate to where the heat it right for whatever it is your trying to cook. 
https://ads.midwayusa.com/product/4...amping+-+Outdoor+Cooking-_-Coghlan's-_-479443


----------

